

You’re a little company, now act like one - kintamanimatt
http://blog.asmartbear.com/youre-a-little-company-now-act-like-one.html

======
stuartleigh
Nice article, I've been struggling with writing copy for a new side project,
and keep writing down the big-businness speak, then removing it 'cause it just
feels so fake.

